# Problema Puerto Paralelo (Activo desde el arranque)



## hsirc (Ago 30, 2006)

Que Tal, antes que nada un gran saludo a los expertos de este foro, soy nuevo aqui debido aun problema que tengo con el puerto paralelo.

Ya he logrado controlar un motor de 110V A.C mediante el puerto paralelo y visual basic, el problema es que al arrancar la PC, los Bits de salida del LPT se mantienen activos, y a su vez tambien mi motor de 110V, hay alguna forma de que los Bits del Puerto se encuentren en 0 (0 volts) hasta que mi programa cargue.

Mi programa se carga al inicio de windows, pero en el tiempo que tarda en iniciar windows, los motores estan trabajando. y es algo que esta dando mucho problema.

Cualquier ayuda de su parte estare bastante agradecido.

Muchas Gracias, Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 31, 2006)

hsirc dijo:
			
		

> Que Tal, antes que nada un gran saludo a los expertos de este foro, soy nuevo aqui debido aun problema que tengo con el puerto paralelo.
> 
> Ya he logrado controlar un motor de 110V A.C mediante el puerto paralelo y visual basic, el problema es que al arrancar la PC, los Bits de salida del LPT se mantienen activos, y a su vez tambien mi motor de 110V, hay alguna forma de que los Bits del Puerto se encuentren en 0 (0 volts) hasta que mi programa cargue.
> 
> ...



Hola Bienvenido, a mi me pasó lo mismo, pero yo lo que hice fue desconectar el motor, peor ahora que he experimentado un poco más, se me ocurre que se puede solucionar y una manera serái si le quedan libres algunso bits del puerto, utilizarlos con interruptor.

Que unas compuertas detecten un número que su programa saque por el puerto solo cuando este corriendo, y si ese número esta presente en el puerto, entonces que transfiera el dato el motor de lo contrario no, para ello puede usar un cerrojo.

Ya que por soft no creo que se vaya a poder 

Saludos


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 1, 2006)

mira lo que son las puertas logicas e intenta usarlas como interruptores
un saludo


----------



## buhosw (Nov 11, 2009)

La solucion a este problema es relativamente sencillo.
El problema se origina aun antes de la carga del sistema operativo debido a los TEST que el propio Bios hace durante el arranque, esto ocasiona que sean enviados al puerto paralelo algunas señales a los bits de datos (Pin 1 al 8). 

Para resolver este problema se puede usar una compuerta AND utilizando como entradas El pin por donde se envia la señal de activacion (por ejemplo la patita 2 del puerto paralelo) y la pata 16 (Pin de inicializacion de la impresora).

Lo anterior permite que los pulsos enviados por la pata 2 sean solo validos cuando el pin 16 se encuentre en 1, lo cual ocurre hasta que el sistema operativo a tomado el control y generalmente se mantiene siempre en 1.

Saludos desde este lado del Cable!!

Carlo Magno Morales Herrera
www.buhosoftware.com
Desarrollo de sistemas, robotica en Cordoba Veracruz Mexico


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 12, 2009)

Y por que no energizas los motores tan pronto tu aplicacion ya este corriendo ?... Salu2.


----------



## ciri (Nov 12, 2009)

O en vez de una AND.. podés usar algo como esto.. SN74HCT245N

el datasheet explica todo.. si no mal recuerdo.. tiene un pin de habilitación..


----------

